

Ecstatic Capitalism’s Brave New Work Ethic - pron
http://www.city-journal.org/html/11_1_ecstatic_capitalisms.html/2

======
deepakjois
Great article. Does it say anything about the crowd that hangs out here, that
this article did not get upvoted enough to make to the front page?

------
pron
Final attempt. Won't do this again. Promise.

~~~
ExpiredLink
??? Great article.

~~~
pron
It is, but it just doesn't get upvoted even though I'm pretty sure many on HN
would love it.

